# wade in clearlake??



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone/ anywhere to walk in from??


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think so,not even Yao Ming.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Very muddy! Would not recommend it...


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Port road to Taylor lake or Nassau Bay


----------



## Thailawson (Apr 30, 2014)

That back bay by Toddville road.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

NO.........

speckcaster


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

cory4408 said:


> Port road to Taylor lake or Nassau Bay


 With all due respect Mr cory that water is all downstream from the chemical ditch just look to the north of it yuk.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

cory4408 said:


> Port road to Taylor lake or Nassau Bay





bubbas kenner said:


> With all due respect Mr cory that water is all downstream from the chemical ditch just look to the north of it yuk.


 You guys referring to El Jardin ????


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Wading is not really doable, you will sink to you thighs in mud. Now there are a few places to park along Todville road if you want to wade the Seabrook shoreline in the bay.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Agree mud silt and trash and yuck in my more foolish days occasionally water skied and hated to fall because the ground was soft and had a lot of sharp junk.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

jtbailey said:


> You guys referring to El Jardin ????


No Taylor bayou to Taylor lake from port road good fishing at times but soft mudd and to much outfall from the plants water is nasty for wading in my opinion. Jon boat n kayak heaven


----------

